# Hoop ring on garment



## jppurdon (Jul 4, 2007)

This may be a silly question but whenever I hoop something and after it sews and the hoop is removed you still see the ring. Is there something I can do to stop this? Thanks


----------



## curtrnev (May 28, 2007)

Spray area with sizing after sewing and it will disappear.

Curtis


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

jppurdon said:


> This may be a silly question but whenever I hoop something and after it sews and the hoop is removed you still see the ring. Is there something I can do to stop this? Thanks


You just spray with starch and it will disappear.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Don't hoop so tight.
Use Magic Sizing if you do have hoop marks.


----------



## jppurdon (Jul 4, 2007)

Where can I get magic sizing, is there a better type of starch? Thanks


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Magic Sizing you can get at the grocery store - washing detergent isle - or Walmart, Target, etc.
I like it better than starch because it is lighter.


----------



## jppurdon (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the help, I'll give it a try.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Jimmy,
If you just steam it they will come out. I used to spritz water on it, but found steaming works better and is faster. Make sure you don't tighten the hoop after you get the garment hooped. That is a sure way to get the marks. Basically, the marks are just you squishing down the fabric. The moisture lets it puff up again.


----------



## jppurdon (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks for the info


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

We steam. Magic Sizing has a scent. I don't mind it but I think more people are becoming conscious of added products. The trick is to hoop tight enough so the item doesn't fall out but loose enough to avoid heavy rings although I think rings are unavoidable in dark cotton garments. We actually steam the entire front of garments so it makes a better first impression.


----------



## jppurdon (Jul 4, 2007)

I most of the time press mine but not steam, Thats a good idea. Thanks


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

Are you using a commercial steamer or a steam iron or some kind of home steamer? Care to share brand? Model? Supplier?

I've been using a downy/water mixture, but this leaves spots on darks. That's when I switch to Magic Sizing, which causes problems on poly because I heat press a backing onto my finished products. I have recently learned that: sizing + heat press + poly = problems. ...sigh...


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

American logoZ said:


> Are you using a commercial steamer or a steam iron or some kind of home steamer? Care to share brand? Model? Supplier?
> 
> I've been using a downy/water mixture, but this leaves spots on darks. That's when I switch to Magic Sizing, which causes problems on poly because I heat press a backing onto my finished products. I have recently learned that: sizing + heat press + poly = problems. ...sigh...


When I steam I use my hand held Rowenta steamer. There are larger versions that probably work better than my hand held but I don't have room in my work space for a floor model.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I've used both the Rowenta and Jiffy floor model steamers. I think the Jiffy does a slightly better job because the steam is continuous whereas the Rowenta cycles on and off although both are good. Both models are on wheels so they can be moved easily. My Rowenta has a slightly bigger water tank so that may be a plus for some people but the water capacity in the Jiffy tank willl allow you to steam 30 plus shirts so that is enough for me considering my space limitations. From the outside the Rowenta, while very nice looking, looks like a cheaper model although I've taken it apart and the wiring was very tight and well done from an electrically speaking. The Jiffy looks like a tank on the outside (like its built to last) but I haven't taken it apart so I can't comment on the electrical components. 

I've used hand held models (I believe Shark was the brand) but the heating elements don't last too long, you can't steam many shirts without refilling the tank (you have to wait for the tank to cool and heat up again) and they are more tiring to use because you are holding all the water as you steam and that can get to be alot if you have many shirts to do. It isn't uncommon for me to steam 60 shirts a day so I definitely need a floor model. 

If you do any amount of steaming I would purchase a floor model. I purchased the Jiffy through their site and the Rowenta through QVC although you should be able to purchase it online. I've included their sites below but I would also check other sources such as Ebay and Amazon.

Clothes Steamers, Garment Steamers, Fabric Steamers, Travel Steamers

RowentaUSA.com - Steam Irons & Home Appliances


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks a bunch! You've jogged my memory. My home floor steamer (Shark) came with a handheld which I stuck away. I'm digging it out and will use it while I research good deals on Jiffy & Rowenta.

I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Stitches (Oct 2, 2006)

If you are using a 50/50 blend you will get a ring because of the polyester. I have never had hoop marks on 100% cotton just anything with polyester in it. Aggravating as hell but what are you to do? Except steam or use magic sizing.


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

Yes, tis a poly problem. Unfortunately, I compounded the problem by using Magic Sizing and then heat pressing the garment using a teflon pillow under it. Got rid of hoop marks, but left an ugly rectangle impression of a teflon pillow (combination of poly problem and sizing problem).

I could go on with a weekend full of "solutions" - but end result: re-order, re-do, dig out a steamer & and hand iron for poly use, and lessons learned.


----------



## Stitches (Oct 2, 2006)

When I use the magic sizing I usually just let them air dry. I have never had a problem with residue, marks or anything by doing it this way. If it is a rush order then you may have a problem.


----------



## maddog (Jun 15, 2009)

every embroider should have a steamer.
gets rid of all of the marcks and makes teh Final prduct look PERFECT, and even Better then perfect.
and a heat press as well
1. heat press inside out
2. steam


----------

